# Opinions - Traeger Grills



## lmalmen (Mar 24, 2010)

I have tried several method to smoke foods. Indirect on my Weber grill seems ok. I have had some luck with a Brinkman Gourmet Smoker, but have an impossible time keepind an even temperature. I decided to try a Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker and am completely disappointed with the results. I can hardly taste the smoke and no smoke ring. 

I am ready to put the Brinkman's on Craigs List. I have to ask people's opinions. I want to smoke with minimum babysitting of the smoker. That is why I tried electric. What are opinions on the Traeger Grills? They seem to require little attention while smoking and use wood to cook like a pit.


----------



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

From my knot hole... I have been smoking meats for over 20 years on jsut about all types of smokers. I just bought a Traeger Texas be cause I wanted ease of use and since I have kids to run around etc. I needed the flexibility to be able to leave it un-attended. 

I couldn't be any happier. The flavor is amazing. Should be for the price... Ease of use is also amazing. I put 2 pork butt's on at 2 AM Saturday and went to bed. It maintained consistent temp and thin blue smoke the entire time. I woke and most the battle was over. When it come to smoking maintaining consistent temp (low and slow 230 for me) and a nice thin blue smoke get's you most the way to excellent product. Cut of meat and seasoning, brines etc take care of the rest.

I find we use the thing way more then any grill or smoker we have owned. It makes the most amazing bacon. I go out each evening, put some meat on low and slow. When it's done, I turn the heat up and bake some biscuits with warm jelly or cornbread. 

I have seared steaks on it as well. We have even done home made pizzas. Now wood fire pizza is an awesome treat.

Bottom line, they are probably one of the most flexible smoker/grill on the market and are well know for producing consistent high quality products. 

I recommend the Texas. Which ever model you choose, if you choose a Traeger, I would go with the 180 degree thermostat and the smoking Rack. 

If your interested to see what i have done on mine check out my site. http://www.SmokingPit.com 

I also have many posts in this awesome forum with video and qview.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm with Wingman, I purchased a Texas last year. It was absolutely one of the best things I have done. It is very easy to use and doesn't need a bunch of mods. It really is a start and walk away smoker. I would recommend the 180* controller. I have the 225* and would like lower temps ocassionally. The pellets can get expensive if you don't buy them in bulk. They can run as much as .80/lb. The Texas burns about a pound an hour at 225*. I buy bulk and can get pellets as low as .32/lb. I get great smoke rings with the Texas and the smoke taste is great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 BTW, I have had a full packer brisket, 7# Butt, rack of spares, and a whole chicken on my Traeger Texas at the same time. All came out great.


----------



## wingman (Mar 24, 2010)

Denver Dave,

A bit off toopic but... There is a guy on Ebay selling the 180 Thermostats starting at $60 + $10 shipping. I picked one up last night for $73. This link will egt you the treager stuff. He has many. They have been going for under $80.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories


----------



## lmalmen (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks all.  I have not heard a bad story yet.  They are expensive, but I am willing to take the plunge.  By the way, by the 180 degree thermostat, I assume you mean the digital model.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a friend down the street.  Loves it but having a hard time affording the fuel.  I would say costs (both upfront and fuel) is the only drawback.


----------



## wingman (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, the 180 degree digital thermostat. Traeger dropped the price of them to their dealers. So watch out for some who want to sell you this for $150+ as it's availble now for $70 to $119. 

The grills are not really that expensive in comparison to some grills and they are far more versitile. You will most likely use the heck out of it.


----------

